# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  giúp mình với ạ

## Dương Vũ Hòa

ai giúp mình giải thích ký hiệu ren này với ạ.cám ơn nhiều./

----------


## terminaterx300

TPI là Threads per inch
răng hệ inche, nó tính theo bao nhiu bước trên 1 inch 25.4mm 
bản vẽ này chắc hệ inch

----------


## Dương Vũ Hòa

> TPI là Threads per inch
> răng hệ inche, nó tính theo bao nhiu bước trên 1 inch 25.4mm 
> bản vẽ này chắc hệ inch


Bạn có thể giúp mình trả cụ thể ký hiệu ren mình khoanh đỏ được không?

----------


## Nam CNC

phi tròn tại đó là 35.5mm , 10 ren trên 1 inch , rồi bác tìm hiểu 10 ren trên 1 inh là như thế nào , chắc em hiểu bước ren 2.54mm  . Đúng vậy không Nam mập ?

----------


## CKD

> ai giúp mình giải thích ký hiệu ren này với ạ.cám ơn nhiều./


Bác chủ làm gì với cái bản vẽ này? Sao lại không hiểu ký hiệu trên đó nhỉ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> ai giúp mình giải thích ký hiệu ren này với ạ.cám ơn nhiều./


Bác này hỏi lý thuyết ,anh em quên hết rồi , Nhìn chung thì UN là ý nói đến ren hệ mỹ theo tiêu chuẩn ANSI  Mặc dù cũng là ren dùng đơn vị Inch nhưng mà có đôi chút khác biệt . Nếu ký hiệu chỉ là UN thì bác phải tra bảng theo ren hệ ANSI . em chỉ nhớ mang mang cứ UNC là ren thô còn ÙNF là ren tinh . còn bác gia công nó thì tốt nhất là mua dao hệ của nó cho nhanh . Còn bác muốn lập trình máy theo biên dạng ren hệ tiêu chuẩn này thì bác tra bảng số tay . Em kèm cho bác mấy tấm ảnh xem tham khảo nhé .

----------


## Dương Vũ Hòa

> Bác này hỏi lý thuyết ,anh em quên hết rồi , Nhìn chung thì UN là ý nói đến ren hệ mỹ theo tiêu chuẩn ANSI  Mặc dù cũng là ren dùng đơn vị Inch nhưng mà có đôi chút khác biệt . Nếu ký hiệu chỉ là UN thì bác phải tra bảng theo ren hệ ANSI . em chỉ nhớ mang mang cứ UNC là ren thô còn ÙNF là ren tinh . còn bác gia công nó thì tốt nhất là mua dao hệ của nó cho nhanh . Còn bác muốn lập trình máy theo biên dạng ren hệ tiêu chuẩn này thì bác tra bảng số tay . Em kèm cho bác mấy tấm ảnh xem tham khảo nhé .


Cám ơn bác Tuan Kieu nhé.Em để lại mail:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
Bác có thể gửi cho em xin file PDF tra ren hệ UN như trên được không?để em có thể tìm hiểu kỹ hơn.Em cám ơn bác  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok đã gửi mail . thanks

----------

